# Can't overclock through dell bios.....



## ibetyouluvthis (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a Dell Inspiron 531.
I'm trying to overclock my processor but the dell bios wont let me.
How do i fix?


----------



## blaze_spirit9999 (Oct 25, 2008)

It is better if you note down the necessary specification so that tech guy can have more understanding about your system.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

All "mass producers" such as Dell, HP, etc. use proprietary BIOS's so their machines cannot be over clocked.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Yup. Title says it all. You can't overclock through Dell BIOS. There's no fix, other than building your own system. Dells suck anyways


----------



## blaze_spirit9999 (Oct 25, 2008)

Wait, then my Acer M1610 also cannot overclock ???????? I planning to overclock it next month


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

The above is correct. Just about all big box systems do not have a fsb adjustment hence no overclocking. Just think about it for a min; if you were hp, dell, etc would you want someone overclocking your systems?

There is a fix for some dells that use asus boards however the fix entails a modded bios and comes with a LOT of risk. An incorrect bios mod will render your board junk [or at least in need of a new bios chip]

FWIW I have done a few bios mods and it actually worked out well however I do not recommend doing this unless you have a high level of computer skill.


----------



## ibetyouluvthis (Apr 19, 2007)

Removed by mod


----------



## ibetyouluvthis (Apr 19, 2007)

How high do you think i could have overclocked my AMD 2.6 X2?
Thinking about upgrading to the 3.1 X2


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Possibly it would've gone quite easily to 3.2 or a bit over, with a bit more work, maybe to 3.5 or over. With even higher risks and more cooling, near 4 GHz. Or then it could've failed during the first 200 MHz of overclocking. You never know.
I don't think there's any point upgrading, you won't notice about any difference with the 6000+ model instead of 5400+.


----------



## blaze_spirit9999 (Oct 25, 2008)

Sorry, just want to ask a question, is there other ways to overclock my M1610 (Acer) ? change the BIOS may work ????


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

May work, may make the BIOS chip useless... Unabling you to use the mobo.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

blaze_spirit9999 said:


> Sorry, just want to ask a question, is there other ways to overclock my M1610 (Acer) ? change the BIOS may work ????


Read post #6.


----------



## blaze_spirit9999 (Oct 25, 2008)

How to do that???? or i need to post in another thread??


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

blaze_spirit9999 said:


> How to do that???? or i need to post in another thread??


OK, this is one of those things that if you have to ask what a bios mod is, the task is beyond your understanding of computers. I am not trying to talk down to you however you need to understand that modding a bios requires a high level of skill. One wrong keystroke while doing the mod and you render your system unbootable and in need of a new bios chip.

As I posted I have done a few of these for people and they worked well however I do not recommend that you do this task.

FWIW if you want to overclock, then buy a motherboard that supports overclocking.


----------



## ibetyouluvthis (Apr 19, 2007)

okay just finished chatting with dell tech support.
They said it can be done.
They gave me the link to a file to download which will flash my bios......
...But
The tech rep said i void my warranty when i flash the bios. 
So im kinda scared here.
what to do......?
anyone done this before?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Overclocking voids any warranty.

Remember do not overclock with parts you cannot afford to replace.


----------

